# [App] do you want a different app manager?



## wangxing (Jun 9, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Ceased

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hi,Guys

APP Manager is a quick tool to manage applications for your android phone.It could help you to search applications easily by name,by size and by date,it also supports you to run,uninstall and share applications in a simple way.

Especially it shows the latest applications and customization applications at its first screen, which will offer you most convenience.
.list applications by date,by name and by size
.to run, uninstall and share applications
.at the first screen list the latest applications
.at the first screen list your decided applications
...
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appmanager
we just publish it and hope your guys have a try and give us comments.

Wilson Studio


----------



## Yankzfan007 (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn dude this looks pretty cool! will be trying it out and posting feedback!


----------

